# CC Night fishing....boat ramp?



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

any preference on boat ramp.....Lighting?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Go early to get a spot

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you fish the docks again at CC? They posted signs "No Fishing on Docks" last year.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

misterbreeze said:


> Can you fish the docks again at CC? They posted signs "No Fishing on Docks" last year.


No, the docks are for the boaters, not to fish off of.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Haha here we go again...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Signs are gone

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

How about the E-Coli in the lake?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

How are the bathrooms?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

misterbreeze said:


> How about the E-Coli in the lake?


Now that the rains have subsided the corps has begun letting water out of the lake. Since then the Ecoli levels are well under safe conditions and the advisory has been lifted.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

misterbreeze said:


> Can you fish the docks again at CC? They posted signs "No Fishing on Docks" last year.


No, but, use a little common sense. I fish the docks *when they aren't busy* and stay the heck out of boaters way when someone arrives. That includes yaks and PWC's.

Boat registrations pay for the docks, not our fishing licenses.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a sign at North Shore ramp that states something to the affect that it is illegal to impede boat traffic. There use to be signs saying it is illegal to fish from the ramps. I guess some lawyer took exception to the wording and they replaced them with this legally correct statement. All that has to happen is someone complain to the ranger that they were "impeded" and the ranger will ticket the offender. I have not been "impeded" yet but I have heard from other that have had problems especially coming in at night. The last thing you want to see coming in after a day of fishing is a bunch of people with lines out all over the ramp especially when they act like it is a big bother getting their lines and gear out of the way. This attitude gets both sides pissed off. My biggest issue with people fishing from the docks is the trash they leave. Why in the hell can't people pick up their trash and put it in the dumpsters? I'm tired of tripping over empty bait boxes, fishing line and empty drink bottles on the docks. The new marina design shows a fishing pier on the wave attenuation barrier. Hopefully, someday the state will put in more fishing piers so fishermen without boats will have more places to fish. But right now they should put up a sign saying it is a $200 fine if you are caught fishing from the docks. That would get people's attention and they would find somewhere else to fish. I'm afraid that this is an issue that will sooner or later lead to violence. No one wants that so why not remove the area of contention and make a clear statement that you are breaking the law if you fish from the docks. Not only that, but you are also libel for any damage you do to someone's boat or to their person that your fishing from the dock may have caused. Life is too short why have the hassle?


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I think they should scrap the marina idea and use the money to put in some fishing piers around the lake for shore fishing.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Yo hablo espanol?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

misterbreeze said:


> How about the E-Coli in the lake?


I agree Misterbreeze. Fishing piers would be excellant. A marina to encourage more boaters to come to the lake is maybe not the greatest idea.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I think these guys are just fishing at night to hammer the crappie so boat traffic should be light.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Ol'Bassman said:


> There is a sign at North Shore ramp that states something to the affect that it is illegal to impede boat traffic. There use to be signs saying it is illegal to fish from the ramps. I guess some lawyer took exception to the wording and they replaced them with this legally correct statement. All that has to happen is someone complain to the ranger that they were "impeded" and the ranger will ticket the offender. I have not been "impeded" yet but I have heard from other that have had problems especially coming in at night. The last thing you want to see coming in after a day of fishing is a bunch of people with lines out all over the ramp especially when they act like it is a big bother getting their lines and gear out of the way. This attitude gets both sides pissed off. My biggest issue with people fishing from the docks is the trash they leave. Why in the hell can't people pick up their trash and put it in the dumpsters? I'm tired of tripping over empty bait boxes, fishing line and empty drink bottles on the docks. The new marina design shows a fishing pier on the wave attenuation barrier. Hopefully, someday the state will put in more fishing piers so fishermen without boats will have more places to fish. But right now they should put up a sign saying it is a $200 fine if you are caught fishing from the docks. That would get people's attention and they would find somewhere else to fish. I'm afraid that this is an issue that will sooner or later lead to violence. No one wants that so why not remove the area of contention and make a clear statement that you are breaking the law if you fish from the docks. Not only that, but you are also libel for any damage you do to someone's boat or to their person that your fishing from the dock may have caused. Life is too short why have the hassle?



three months ago i was there the signs were gone... not unless they are backup


----------



## Carping (Jul 26, 2013)

Boat ramp has always been kind of packed.


----------



## trickys10 (Feb 19, 2010)

people fish from the docks because its easy they are to lazy to walk down one of the several trails to fish as much as i want to fish from the docks i wont just because i dont wanna be THAT GUY plus i know how it is trying to get my boat or yak out of the water with someones stuff all over the dock


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

If someone checked fishing licenses, checked fish and passed out tickets for littering think you would see less issues.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

another wonderful day fishing at the north end of cc. had no problem loading boat at north ramp in the evening. so good to see, so many young people fishing in the evening at cc. you could not ask for a more beautiful evening. talked to one of the dock fisherman. 18, 11 inch crappie the other night. no wonder fishing from the floating docs in enjoyable. gary and i caught 60, north of the island, drifting. instead of a marina, how about extending the dock, another 50 ft for the land fisherman.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

catmando said:


> If someone checked fishing licenses, checked fish and passed out tickets for littering think you would see less issues.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was at cc in the spring this year (though not at the docks). The wooded area I was fishing was packed with people. Then the DNR officers showed up...I have never seen so many people pack up so quickly. The officers got 3 families without licenses 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Sign, Sign everywhere a Sign!
at CC ramps


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

they must of put them back up been awhile since i was there


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

RickH said:


> Sign, Sign everywhere a Sign!
> at CC ramps


I'd love to have these signs where I launch on the river. Nothing like having a couple of family's using the dock and ramp as a swimming pool. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

